
The Broken Kindle Problem: An Aid Program Runs Into Trouble  - evo_9
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/05/the-broken-kindle-problem-an-aid-program-runs-into-trouble/256912/
======
smackfu
I'm surprised they don't put them in hardshells or similar. OTOH, these are
$100 devices, so adding a $30 case is the same as just sucking up 30%
breakage.

In the US, Amazon seems to just accept 5-10% breakage rate with easy automatic
free replacement, and as a result they probably save more than 5-10% in
manufacturing costs. Doesn't work too well in Africa I suppose.

